# Newbie/moving to spain with hubby



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi guys!

So yet another story of a couple wanting to move to Spain from the UK. Fed up of us yet? Lol

We’re looking to move in a year or two at the most (hopefully this time next year!) But me and my hubby don’t see eye to eye on a lot of issues. I wondered if you people could help (especially jo jo…the Uk to Spain walking talking dictionary! Lol )

We’re looking to move to either Alicante or Madrid. I’m happy with either, but I’d prefer Alicante, where as the hubby would prefer Madrid, for employment reasons. The thing we don’t see eye to eye on is employment. Now I realise Spain isn’t like the Uk, in terms of brilliant jobs and pay, like we get here, and I don’t this, as it’s the lifestyle change I want. Him, on the other hand, is what you would call a career ***** lol His career is important to him and he would like to do something similar in Spain, although I’m not convinced he will be able to. He works in digital forensics (basically computer/software/banking/illegal fraud type thing) and he’s very concerned he will find it difficult to find work which is similar to this, even if he learnt Spanish to a fluent level. Me on the other hand, I’m happy to work in a bar or keep working in elderly healthcare. I know he would be more confident about the whole thing if he could obtain some sort of professional job with decent pay…but with the unemployment crisis, he’s having his doubts. What do you guys think? Do such jobs exist, or should he be looking elsewhere for different employment?

Oh I dunno, him and his bloody job! Lol Fair play to him, though, he only wants to be able to provide for us while we are there and give us a comfortable life - but it’s turning into a big headache for me as I can’t find any professional jobs there at all, even when I search in Spanish!

Also, another thing we’re unclear on is how much money we’ll need before moving there. I was thinking if we took 15 thousand pounds, that should be enough to keep up for quite a while if the worst happens. Judging by some of the rental properties I’ve seen, it should be enough for the basics, at least. Which brings me to rent….I’ve seen a lot of apartments for 250 euro - 500 euro a month. Is this correct? Seems a bit cheap to me, especially the ones at around 420 - 500 they have 3 bedrooms! All are also long term rentals with pools and other nice things we are lacking in the miserable UK!

Anyway, sorry to ramble! Lol I’m Davey and nice to meet you all

xXx


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

I´d imagine the only way he´d find that kind of job is by finding a global company that has an office in Spain as well. Madrid or Barcelona are probably your best bet I´d imagine, although Malaga is making a name for itself in the high-end IT sector. City based work will almost certainly require fluent Spanish. Only real other option for well paid IT salaried work is in Gibraltar (live in Spain) but I´ve not heard of anything along those career lines

Regarding the amount of money you need.. depends on you! I moved here with 1K in my pocket and coped. Others come with 10s of 1000s and blow it all in 6 months and then go home again - great holiday if you can afford it. Budget on around 1500€ minimum a month for two of you to cover everything (although in the city this is likely to need increasing substantially)

Regarding too good to be true rentals.. they normally are!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Daveh,

Welcome to the forum.

I think you will have to settle in the area where your husband can find a job. Or you could do what others do and have done, commute?

The language must be learnt to a high standard, by both of you.

I live on the island of El Hierro, Canary Islands,long term rentals here for a one or two bed apartment is 350 to 400€ monthly and that will include everything including electricity. Initially you will need health, cover.

Me? I am an old git who is retired, the life here is fantastic, here in the Canary Islands we have a climate of eternal springtime. Do not forget this area when searching for jobs, there are two huge ports, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria and Santa Cruz de Tenerife. I know of English people in both Cities.

I wish you the best of luck,

Hepa


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Davey,
I personally would back your husband in his wish to secure good, well paid employment before making the move over to Spain. It sounds as if his job is extremely specialist. Are there specialist employment agencies in the UK that place people in this line of work, and would they therefore be in a position to advise whether companies have offices in Spain as well, or is it government based work that won't be in the commercial field? Is he earning enough to commute back to the UK for work for a period? Jo's husband commutes back to his work, and my OH was doing that until quiet recently. Whilst it does have its ups and downs, it can be made to work quite well... 
I would advise you to listen really carefully to each other and take on board what each has to say, as you need to be fully committed as a couple to do the move in what ever way, or it will make things much much harder...
But, to end on a positive, I have been here a year now with the family, and it has been a resounding success in many ways, so it can be done. Good luck with it all!


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply both 

As for speaking spanish, i can speak Spanish, although probably not to a fluent professional job standard, so i can see what you mean, i'd have to have more lessons. As for him, well he's bloody ignorant and thinks everyone should speak english  but he is willing to give Spanish lessons a try, so give him his dues i suppose.

I'd quite like a job doing what I'm doing now; elderly healthcare. I'm not sure how well that will work or if there are many jobs in that kind of thing there. I know a lot of Spanish people frown upon putting the elderly into care homes etc. In the UK i work as a senior health care worker, which is someone who deals with the management of the shift, gives out medication and other managerial stuff. I don't know if it's the same there, or if nurses do everything. But my Spanish is more than fine to work in that kind of environment, i suppose. I'm also currently doing a degree in English and Spanish, so hopefully that may open a few doors for me at a later stage. I was thinking of doing something like hairdressing fast track course, before i came, just to open a few more employment doors for myself. But from what i hear, Spain is packed with hairdressers and the majority of them are British! >.< lol

My hubby is happy to commute to England for work on a Monday morning and return on a Friday evening. This would enable us to have a decent income and live a reasonably comfortable life in Spain, but i feel this option is just defeating the whole object of moving there  I'm not even sure if this option would be affordable, as obviously my hubby would need to pay for accommodation here Monday night to Friday morning, or stay with his family. I know a few of your partners commute to England for work, but i'm guessing you have property here to make it affordable?

Davey xx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Daveh said:


> Thanks for the reply both
> 
> As for speaking spanish, i can speak Spanish, although probably not to a fluent professional job standard, so i can see what you mean, i'd have to have more lessons. As for him, well he's bloody ignorant and thinks everyone should speak english  but he is willing to give Spanish lessons a try, so give him his dues i suppose.
> 
> ...


We didn't keep any property in the UK and therefore my OH stayed in a hotel during the week. For us, it was always going to be a temporary state of affairs (ended up being 10 months) but might be seen as an interim stage when your OH learns the language and starts looking for opportunities for work in Spain? There is also a website which deals in Monday to Friday lettings where you can pay for a room in someone's house just for the working week. We looked at it as a serious option but never thought he would be working in the UK for as long as he ended up doing so, so didn't want to commit to it.. Just our experience anyway ...


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

lynn said:


> We didn't keep any property in the UK and therefore my OH stayed in a hotel during the week. For us, it was always going to be a temporary state of affairs (ended up being 10 months) but might be seen as an interim stage when your OH learns the language and starts looking for opportunities for work in Spain? There is also a website which deals in Monday to Friday lettings where you can pay for a room in someone's house just for the working week. We looked at it as a serious option but never thought he would be working in the UK for as long as he ended up doing so, so didn't want to commit to it.. Just our experience anyway ...


Ahhh i see. Do you have the website, Lynn? That would help answer a lot of questions in that department. Thanks for your reply  What does your husband do, if you don't mind me asking and also do you work in Spain?

Davey xx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Daveh said:


> Ahhh i see. Do you have the website, Lynn? That would help answer a lot of questions in that department. Thanks for your reply  What does your husband do, if you don't mind me asking and also do you work in Spain?
> 
> Davey xx


The website is mondaytofriday - the Monday to Friday room rental specialists. I believe there are other similar sites such as gumtree??

We ran our own business in the UK. My OH returned to work, I ran the family from this end! We've based ourselves totally here now...


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for that, Lynn. I'll have a nosey on it later with my hubby.

Just one thing that surprises me really. Most of the people on this forum have had property and money (usually two of them - married couples etc) that they can use and yet still face troubles in Spain (unless they are retired and are receiving pensions etc). It makes me feel sorry for the average single Spanish person, who probably doesn't have a university education or any prospects. How do they afford to live? Poor ******s. It also brings into questions single people moving out to Spain, and how they afford to live, without having a business back home or a house they can sell...As much as i do love Spain, these aspects worry me about the country as a whole. Although i'm not in a position where i'm alone in doing this, i'm sure there are many who are. I guess what i'm trying to say is, it's making me think wider of the country, government and running of Spain as a whole.

Anyways, sorry for the rambling lol Just a few thoughts i've been having.

Davey xx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Daveh said:


> Thanks for that, Lynn. I'll have a nosey on it later with my hubby.
> 
> Just one thing that surprises me really. Most of the people on this forum have had property and money (usually two of them - married couples etc) that they can use and yet still face troubles in Spain (unless they are retired and are receiving pensions etc).
> 
> Davey xx


You are right there, had I not been retired with a good pension I would not be living in Spain. My skills are not required here, my educational qualifications are almost non existent and most are not recognized here.

I was fortunate to be able to afford the property I own and buy it outright without a mortgage. However whilst living here I have seen a few business opportunities that could have been exploited and someone younger with more drive may well have taken the advantage.

I think from what you say you will make it, sounds like you have summat upstairs,

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hiya, well my husband commutes. Its not a monday to friday thing, it depends more on what work he has. He's been away for three weeks at the moment, but is coming back for a couple of weeks this weekend. The plan was/is for him to transfer his business over here when the opportunity arises????????????

Maybe you could do something similar and have a commuting period with some job hunting and experience of living in Spain until something is found. Málaga has an up and coming technical park, which houses a computer industry??? If you have nothing to lose, then give it a go!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Jo! 

Yeah, i think he'll definitely commute to and from the UK, at least until the economy starts picking up. That way we can still have a decent income and life in Spain. I just worry that it might be too much for him. Travelling to the UK and back to Spain, not to mention rather expensive on flights. He's happy to use his yearly annual leave to have long weekend stays in Spain (so every 2 weeks he'll arrive back in Spain on Thursday night and stay until Tuesday morning and fly back to the UK). I'm just a bit concerned it might be a lot for him, although he says it won't. Anyways, at least that way he's getting his 2 years professional experience (which is what he wants) in a international, but UK based company. Another option, i guess, is a lot of the companies he wants to work for have offices in Madrid....so this is a plus side. He wants to keep the commuting up for at least 2 years, and then transfer. 

I guess in theory this is a good plan, as he will be able to continue his professional development, whilst giving me the time to adjust to the culture and way of life in Spain. I can speak good Spanish, so that's an advantage, but i'll need to improve it much more for a professional job. Him, on the other hand, gets free Spanish training with work...lucky beggar! lol

How does your hubby find it, Jo? Is the poor chap always stressed out? or is he adjusting to commuting now? Like i said, i don't want my hubby to get too worked up or stressed out, as i can imagine it won't be running smoothly 24 - 7. THANKS BLOODY ICELAND AND YOUR VOLCANO! lol

Davey xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hhhmm, well I'd like to say he isnt stressed out, but it varies. Sometimes he arrives and flops into the pool, unwinds and enjoys his mini break in Spain, other times tho, he arrives here, I'm a misery and moaning about the kids and stuff, he's had a bad week at work, the flight has been late, he's been rushing to get here blah, blah and yes uts stressful for him. But on balance he loves that he can come here and completely "let go" of work and the UK and wouldnt change it! But of course, as I say, he is here longer, I'm not sure that he'd find it quite so relaxing if it was Friday to Monday, he always says that he needs a day to put his "spain head" on! He often says that altho it sounds a big deal to commute to Spain, his brother works in London and drives there and back everyday (from Worthing, West Sussex), it takes him two hours and is stressful, but lots of folk do it! So what my husband does is probably no worse!

As for the actual flights, well we've had a few trials and tribulations, that bloody volcano - Lynn on here will remember that one - she and I sobbing on the phone to each other (well mainly me doing the sobbing..... long story!!) cos our other halves were stranded. But again, on balance the flights are pretty good and there havent been many delays. On line check-in, no lugguage and experience means that he simply arrives at the airport, goes thru security and on the plane and straight off the plane and out at the other end. He flies Gatwick to Málaga and there are some great deals on the budget airlines, the summer isnt so cheap for obvious reasons, but in the winter he's been known to get flights for 10€ inc!!! But of course, because he can be fairly flexible he can get the deals!

Jo xxx


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Hi!

We only moved over in January, but even in that short time it's become obvious to us that in Spain it's not WHAT you know, it's WHO you know. So you coming over with funds to sit tight for a while is a great idea, nothing beats being here and finding out what's going on. Sounds like your hubby can keep his job and commute which is a great idea, don't forget that it needn't be all one way in the first few weeks - you can nip back mid week to see him as well maybe while you're looking for work? My mum comes over a lot, she's on the low cost carrier email list, so as soon as the next round of flights are out she books them for about when she can come - there's only one she hasn't been able to do, but she saves so much money doing that way.

Good Luck!


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

fourgotospain said:


> Hi!
> 
> We only moved over in January, but even in that short time it's become obvious to us that in Spain it's not WHAT you know, it's WHO you know. So you coming over with funds to sit tight for a while is a great idea, nothing beats being here and finding out what's going on. Sounds like your hubby can keep his job and commute which is a great idea, don't forget that it needn't be all one way in the first few weeks - you can nip back mid week to see him as well maybe while you're looking for work? My mum comes over a lot, she's on the low cost carrier email list, so as soon as the next round of flights are out she books them for about when she can come - there's only one she hasn't been able to do, but she saves so much money doing that way.
> 
> Good Luck!


Yeah, i agree. Having quite a bit of cash behind us will enable us (me especially) to go out and see what's happening. I've no doubt i'll suffer from culture shock, at first, despite going to Spain many times for holidays. I guess you look at it a lot differently when your living there.

Thanks for the info about the mailing list. I'll have to tell my mum to look into that, as she'd love to visit us in Spain as often as she can. As a pensioner, she's limited to how much money she has for flights, so this sounds like a brilliant plan for her  Thank youuu x

Davey xx


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

What do you guys make of those private intensie language courses? They are a little pricey, but for the price you have so many lessons, at advanced level, too. For example, 90 lessons on an intensive 3 week course costs £1,619 (accommodation included). This includes trips out to historical sites, museums and so on. Do you think i'd be able to learn more at an advanced level, in terms of stricter grammar and structure of the Spanish language, or am i better off learning as i go along when i get there? I know having very good Spanish skills will open a lot of doors for me, job wise, so i'm thinking of considering this. What do you guys think? Have you heard any good or bad reports about such private schools?

Davey xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Daveh said:


> What do you guys make of those private intensie language courses? They are a little pricey, but for the price you have so many lessons, at advanced level, too. For example, 90 lessons on an intensive 3 week course costs £1,619 (accommodation included). This includes trips out to historical sites, museums and so on. Do you think i'd be able to learn more at an advanced level, in terms of stricter grammar and structure of the Spanish language, or am i better off learning as i go along when i get there? I know having very good Spanish skills will open a lot of doors for me, job wise, so i'm thinking of considering this. What do you guys think? Have you heard any good or bad reports about such private schools?
> 
> Davey xx


I spent years as a MFL teacher in the UK teaching all ages from 4 to 90 and also had an interpreting/translation agency....I have mixed views about language schools.
You say you already have a good command of colloquial Spanish......if you weren't already at that level but had a basic conversational grasp I'd say your money would be better spent with one of those Agencies that specialise in packing you off to spend a month with a non-English-speaking Spanish family. I know someone who went to France for that purpose and came back fluent.
Grammar and other linguistic structures are important but I think these can often be mastered from a textbook - if you already have good basic grounding in the language. Intonation and pronunciation are more important and these are best picked up 'on the ground' so to speak.
I prefer to use rather non-professional terms such as 'picked up' as in my experience language is 'caught' more than 'taught'.
We only have to consider how we learnt our mother tongue to appreciate that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I spent years as a MFL teacher in the UK teaching all ages from 4 to 90 and also had an interpreting/translation agency....I have mixed views about language schools.
> You say you already have a good command of colloquial Spanish......if you weren't already at that level but had a basic conversational grasp I'd say your money would be better spent with one of those Agencies that specialise in packing you off to spend a month with a non-English-speaking Spanish family. I know someone who went to France for that purpose and came back fluent.
> Grammar and other linguistic structures are important but I think these can often be mastered from a textbook - if you already have good basic grounding in the language. Intonation and pronunciation are more important and these are best picked up 'on the ground' so to speak.
> I prefer to use rather non-professional terms such as 'picked up' as in my experience language is 'caught' more than 'taught'.
> We only have to consider how we learnt our mother tongue to appreciate that.


I totally agree. Yes, you need to learn the rules, grammar and the basics with maybe lessons, text books, cds etc, but once you have grasped that, then the rest is experience "caught not taught" , building up a vocabulary and learning to converse at all levels!

When I was a teenager I used to get sent to France for my summer holidays and would stay with a french family (one of those exchange trip things) I was pretty much fluent in French by the time I was 16! Of course I've forgotten it all now and as for Spanish, I cant even grasp the rules very well - altho I kinda get by and always have a go!! My problem is that my memory isnt what it used to be

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Daveh said:


> What do you guys make of those private intensie language courses? They are a little pricey, but for the price you have so many lessons, at advanced level, too. For example, 90 lessons on an intensive 3 week course costs £1,619 (accommodation included). This includes trips out to historical sites, museums and so on. Do you think i'd be able to learn more at an advanced level, in terms of stricter grammar and structure of the Spanish language, or am i better off learning as i go along when i get there? I know having very good Spanish skills will open a lot of doors for me, job wise, so i'm thinking of considering this. What do you guys think? Have you heard any good or bad reports about such private schools?
> 
> Davey xx


You said you're doing a degree in English & Spanish?

that will get you off to a better start than any intensive language course - you'll know the rules & grammar

then you'll get here & realise that no amount of rules or grammar learning is going to help you with Telefonica or the plumber - no-one's going to ask you which tense you're using - & stopping to think if you're 'saying it right' might well stop you saying anything at all!!!!


also bear in mind that just as we English don't all speak 'correct' English - neither do the Spanish speak 'correct' Spanish!!

add in variations of accent........you get my drift.........

mrypg has the best idea I think - if you have a month or so - try for one of the live-in 'courses'


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> You said you're doing a degree in English & Spanish
> 
> 
> also bear in mind that just as we English don't all speak 'correct' English - neither do the Spanish speak 'correct' Spanish!!


That is very true.. - just look at some of the posts on this board -and very often forgotten by language teachers who can inhibit effective learning by an over-punctilious emphasis on 'correct' usage. As I posted some time ago, all my Czech students had the highest qualifications in English but couldn't speak effectively as they were terrified of making piddly little grammatical errors.
It's all too often forgotten that the purpose of language-which is essentially a tool - is COMMUNICATION. If you are understood and can make yourself understood, you are communicating, albeit at a basic level.
My Czech is atrocious (in mitigation, it's a Slavonic language, very difficult to learn) but when I go back I am understood, even though eyes pop...
How many French people remember the correct gender for each noun? Will you be misunderstood if you say '_el_ calle' instead of '_la_ calle'?
Such Czech as I speak I picked up myself first by listening for intonation then by learning basic and useful phrases such as 'I would like...' You can increase your language power a thousandfold by adding whatever you like to this phrase e.g. a kilo of peaches, 500 g of cheese, a double room, to change money... and so on.
I also shamelessly eavesdropped on conversations on buses, in pubs etc.
I remember a group of women sitting at a cafe table, one said looking round the group' Na holky, co se damy?'....by the intonation it was clear she was asking 'OK girls, what're we having?' and that phrase stuck in my mind and got used many times afterwards
The main obstacle to my becoming truly fluent in Czech was living in an English-speaking household and having Czech friends who spoke good English and wanted to practise it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The way Spanish is spoken in Andalucia is quite different to "correct" Spanish, they abbreviate and shorten wherever possible, miss out consonants, whole words ie "buenos días" is often just "bua" 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> The way Spanish is spoken in Andalucia is quite different to "correct" Spanish, they abbreviate and shorten wherever possible, miss out consonants, whole words ie "buenos días" is often just "bua"
> 
> Jo xxx


How true! The letter S is virtually extinct. Hence:

'ta lueo = hasta luego
po' pueto = por supuesto
pa' mi = para mi
cushame = escuchame

and my favourite:

topolante = todo por delante (go straight ahead)


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> How true! The letter S is virtually extinct. Hence:
> 
> 'ta lueo = hasta luego
> po' pueto = por supuesto
> ...


I know, it's a nightmare! I still struggle with the accent and more importantly with the speed it is spoken at.  Country Boy posted a really funny video about the Andaluz accent on the Teaching English sticky, if you want to have a look.

I totally agree if you have a good grasp of spoken Spanish it is much more important for daily life. And, if you are doing a degree in English and Spanish, then I wouldnt worry too much about the grammar. However, it is a lifelong process and in order to compete in the job market then I would say it maybe worthwhile doing a course which prepares you for the DELE exam which is the official Spanish language qualification and emphasises oral Spanish. I think I remember Halydia saying she did it?


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Daveh said:


> What do you guys make of those private intensie language courses? They are a little pricey, but for the price you have so many lessons, at advanced level, too. For example, 90 lessons on an intensive 3 week course costs £1,619 (accommodation included). This includes trips out to historical sites, museums and so on. Do you think i'd be able to learn more at an advanced level, in terms of stricter grammar and structure of the Spanish language, or am i better off learning as i go along when i get there? I know having very good Spanish skills will open a lot of doors for me, job wise, so i'm thinking of considering this. What do you guys think? Have you heard any good or bad reports about such private schools?
> 
> Davey xx



Hi Davey

My husband did a three week intensive course which he did enjoy.,,,and I do think he was lucky to find one that suited.

But it is so easy to pay all the money upfront to find that the lessons don't suit. They are keen to take your money but don't care for giving you the right type of teaching.

If you are thinking of lessons, I would recommend say three hours a week which usually cost about 80 euros or less per month. Then get yourself an intercambio. I have an intercambio and it has really helped me to become quite good. 

I would imagine that you only need to start speaking and not have to learn vocab/verbs etc. Plus watching spanish tv everyday helps and also DVDs in spanish too.

Good luck


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for replies all!

All i can say is, whilst my Spanish may be indeed good, i doubt it will help me much with my thick yorkshire accent haha. I laugh about it but sometimes it makes me a bit down when people can't understand me; especially foreign folks. I'm proud to come from Yorkshire, but the accent is a pain in the ass when trying to communicate with foreigners  If all else fails, i'll point at things and make a grunt sound, so they know what i want lol

All fun and games to come with the experience of moving to Spain i suppose! 

Davey xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Daveh said:


> Thanks for replies all!
> 
> All i can say is, whilst my Spanish may be indeed good, i doubt it will help me much with my thick yorkshire accent haha. I laugh about it but sometimes it makes me a bit down when people can't understand me; especially foreign folks. I'm proud to come from Yorkshire, but the accent is a pain in the ass when trying to communicate with foreigners  If all else fails, i'll point at things and make a grunt sound, so they know what i want lol
> 
> ...



Dont worry about the yorkshire accent getting in the way, I've gotta southern England accent (I talk proper like what the queen does lol) and the Spanish dont understand me either !!!!! I've heard it said that the Scottish and Liverpudlian accents tend to tranlate best into Spanish cos of the part of their throat that they use is similar. Once you've been here a few weeks and gotten into it, you'll be chatting like a native!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Dont worry about the yorkshire accent getting in the way, I've gotta southern England accent (I talk proper like what the queen does lol) and the Spanish dont understand me either !!!!! I've heard it said that the Scottish and Liverpudlian accents tend to tranlate best into Spanish cos of the part of their throat that they use is similar. Once you've been here a few weeks and gotten into it, you'll be chatting like a native!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


no - absolutely doesn't matter about accent


I know a Glaswegian lady who has lived here many years - she was married to one of the local police

I first met her outside the school & thought she was Spanish

now I know here better & if it's just us we speak in English to each other - but if we're with Spanish people we speak Spanish


she speaks Spanish with the broadest Glasgow accent - but everyone understands her

and they understand me too - with my home counties accent


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Dont worry about the yorkshire accent getting in the way, I've gotta southern England accent (I talk proper like what the queen does lol) and the Spanish dont understand me either !!!!! I've heard it said that the Scottish and Liverpudlian accents tend to tranlate best into Spanish cos of the part of their throat that they use is similar. Once you've been here a few weeks and gotten into it, you'll be chatting like a native!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Yes, when I first came here I had a boss who spoke Spanish with a really broad Manchester accent despite living here 20 odd years and no native Spanish speakers seemed to have any problem understanding him, which surprised me. I am not sure about the theory about Scottish accents, it depends I suppose. I find that whatever your accent, if you just launch into a conversation with confidence rather than holding back it makes all the difference. Mind you, it's usually the response that is the baffling part!


----------



## stokie jones16 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Could be the best thing to happen*

another story of a couple wanting to move to Spain from the UK. Fed up of us yet? Lol

We’re looking to move in a year or two at the most (hopefully this time next year!) But me and my hubby don’t see eye to eye on a lot of issues. I wondered if you people could help (especially jo jo…the Uk to Spain walking talking dictionary! Lol )

We’re looking to move to either Alicante or Madrid. I’m happy with either, but I’d prefer Alicante, where as the hubby would prefer Madrid, for employment reasons. The thing we don’t see eye to eye on is employment. Now I realise Spain isn’t like the Uk, in terms of brilliant jobs and pay, like we get here, and I don’t this, as it’s the lifestyle change I want. Him, on the other hand, is what you would call a career ***** lol His career is important to him and he would like to do something similar in Spain, although I’m not convinced he will be able to. He works in digital forensics (basically computer/software/banking/illegal fraud type thing) and he’s very concerned he will find it difficult to find work which is similar to this, even if he learnt Spanish to a fluent level. Me on the other hand, I’m happy to work in a bar or keep working in elderly healthcare. I know he would be more confident about the whole thing if he could obtain some sort of professional job with decent pay…but with the unemployment crisis, he’s having his doubts. What do you guys think? Do such jobs exist, or should he be looking elsewhere for different employment?

Oh I dunno, him and his bloody job! Lol Fair play to him, though, he only wants to be able to provide for us while we are there and give us a comfortable life - but it’s turning into a big headache for me as I can’t find any professional jobs there at all, even when I search in Spanish!

Also, another thing we’re unclear on is how much money we’ll need before moving there. I was thinking if we took 15 thousand pounds, that should be enough to keep up for quite a while if the worst happens. Judging by some of the rental properties I’ve seen, it should be enough for the basics, at least. Which brings me to rent….I’ve seen a lot of apartments for 250 euro - 500 euro a month. Is this correct? Seems a bit cheap to me, especially the ones at around 420 - 500 they have 3 bedrooms! All are also long term rentals with pools and other nice things we are lacking in the miserable UK!

Anyway, sorry to ramble! Lol I’m Davey and nice to meet you all

xXx[/QUOTE]

(SNIP)


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote from deleted post which is against forum rules deleted by Moderator.

Hi Stokie, thanks for the message 

Perhaps you should remove your phone number from the forum, you don't know who may call lol

I'll PM you about it after i've had lunch. Much appreciated also, thank you 

Davey xx


----------



## Barry Davys (Aug 2, 2008)

*Advice for all Newbies, especially in the current climate*



Hepa said:


> You are right there, had I not been retired with a good pension I would not be living in Spain. My skills are not required here, my educational qualifications are almost non existent and most are not recognized here.
> 
> I was fortunate to be able to afford the property I own and buy it outright without a mortgage. However whilst living here I have seen a few business opportunities that could have been exploited and someone younger with more drive may well have taken the advantage.
> 
> ...


I have seen a great number of people come to Spain. Some are retired and some are still working. Here is a tip for each group.

Retireds.

Match your income currency to your expenditure currency. This does not mean that you have to immediately convert all your assets/investments/pensions to euros but you should have a reasonable emergency fund in euros and try to generate some income (normally investment income) in Euros.

Still Workings.

It is tough getting work in Spain. Never mind the language, the work culture is so different in Spanish companies to Northern European companies. However, there are a large group of people who live successfully (and indeed profitably) in Spain by gaining their income from outside Spain. Some work for international companies, many provide services to international companies and others have businesses with customers in their home market (UK, Holland, Germany etc). Explore this possibilites to live long and prosper.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

IMO there are too many people who are simply "fed up" with the UK and think it'll be easy to go to Spain and everything will be ok cos the sun shines! It may have been once when Spain was still growing and developing, but its finished growing and is developed now! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> IMO there are too many people who are simply "fed up" with the UK and think it'll be easy to go to Spain and everything will be ok cos the sun shines! It may have been once when Spain was still growing and developing, but its finished growing and is developed now!
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't see Spain as any different to the UK in a lot of ways. Obviously the sun shines more and life tends to be a lot more laid back, or at least i think so. I think the majority of people who move to Spain for the reasons you've just stated end up soon realising their 'dream' turns into a nightmare. As soon as things go wrong and they have no social security as a safety net, this is when people realise there is more to moving to Spain than the sun and being sat on a beach all day guzzling booze.

Davey xx

P.S How's your job coming along? Are your feet still killing you? lol poor love xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Daveh said:


> I don't see Spain as any different to the UK in a lot of ways. Obviously the sun shines more and life tends to be a lot more laid back, or at least i think so. I think the majority of people who move to Spain for the reasons you've just stated end up soon realising their 'dream' turns into a nightmare. As soon as things go wrong and they have no social security as a safety net, this is when people realise there is more to moving to Spain than the sun and being sat on a beach all day guzzling booze.
> 
> Davey xx
> 
> P.S How's your job coming along? Are your feet still killing you? lol poor love xx


You've got it lol!! They then either return to the UK or turn to crime! 

As for my feet, I've just got in and sat down phew!!!! I'm really enjoying the job and starting to feel like I know what I'm doing! Even me and the coffee machine are beginning to understand each other!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> You've got it lol!! They then either return to the UK or turn to crime!
> 
> As for my feet, I've just got in and sat down phew!!!! I'm really enjoying the job and starting to feel like I know what I'm doing! Even me and the coffee machine are beginning to understand each other!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


lol awww i'm glad for you hun 

How many hours are you working per week? Is it local to where you live?

Happy that you've found yourself a little job, after 3 years. You just have the remember to give that coffee machine a few 'gentle' slams now and again, keep it in check! 

Davey xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Daveh said:


> lol awww i'm glad for you hun
> 
> How many hours are you working per week? Is it local to where you live?
> 
> ...


I work 5 days a week, 9am - 5pm, its in a town about 3 miles away from my house Alhaurin El Grande. My biggest problem is that my kids go to school in Benalmadena which is about half an hours drive in the other direction (when its not rush hour). At the moment I put them on the train at Plaza Mayor and as my husband is here, he's doing the driving around. But when he goes back I think we're going to have to change things - possibly where we live??? Of cours these places probably wont mean much to you, but anyone who knows this area will understand my predicament!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## edmund (Sep 16, 2009)

Daveh said:


> Thanks for the reply both
> 
> I'd quite like a job doing what I'm doing now; elderly healthcare. I'm not sure how well that will work or if there are many jobs in that kind of thing there. I know a lot of Spanish people frown upon putting the elderly into care homes etc. In the UK i work as a senior health care worker, which is someone who deals with the management of the shift, gives out medication and other managerial stuff. I don't know if it's the same there, or if nurses do everything. But my Spanish is more than fine to work in that kind of environment, i suppose. I'm also currently doing a degree in English and Spanish, so hopefully that may open a few doors for me at a later stage. I was thinking of doing something like hairdressing fast track course, before i came, just to open a few more employment doors for myself. But from what i hear, Spain is packed with hairdressers and the majority of them are British!
> Davey xx


Hi Davey. I have a Russian friend, married to a Spaniard, who has a good job working for the local town hall looking after elderly people. She has had to go on a load of training courses but your UK qualifications are probably transferable. The population here is ageing rapidly and this sort of secure employment is available to those who make the effort. Don´t expect much over €1,000 a month in your pocket.

As for your husband's job re-locating, I would not expect it to be easy.

€1,500 a month to live on is OK if you don´t have any "suprises" like car gearbox going wrong, speeding ticket, vet bill, etc. Really, I think you need another €500 a month to cover this sort of thing.

New flats out here now are a bargain and you can get a mortgage or rent for far less than before the crash.

Good luck, I hope it works


----------



## sunbeam (Jun 9, 2010)

*Elderly care*

Hi my name is Carol and I have now lived in Andalucia for 4 years , if I were you I personally would secure work before I moved over for good as the Spanish tend to employ their own before extranjeros ! as for working with the elderly the Spanish do have care homes and you may be able to explore this through the local Ayuntamiento to where you will ( eventually) be living. You can also advertise privately but will need to pay your social security privately. You can get health care in Spain and do not need private cover because as long as you have worked in the U.K you will get 2 years cover here but you will need to transfer it your self ( do this before you come over) and if you do either work for your self or a company once you are paying into the system you'll be entitled to healthcare! this is because we are in the EEU. Go to your local Job Centre and ask there, they are really helpful ( well they were for me ) Also it would be advisable to have your qualifications translated along with your C.V.
Good luck Carol


----------



## London328 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello - I just emigrated to BCN about 2 and a half weeks ago - so my advice is going to be pretty useless isn't it, lol! In last few weeks we found:

Rent for 1 bed right in BCN city centre: 680 euros a month - but this is clearly due to location right next to all the tourist stuff 

We are seeing 3 & 4 beds further out for 750-1,000 euros pcm & 2 beds further out for 650-850 euros pcm 

But bear in mind Barcelona is considered 'expensive' - which we find a frankly *hysterical *concept because we just left London, where rent is typically HIGH and property prices are sky-high. Only Sitges came close for us in terms of comparable rents. 

Met few people from around the globe - many ex-pats (Italy, France, UK, Hungary, etc) seem to be working locally at bank call-centres. They are bilingual, one bank is relocating to Scotland but it seems to be a local industry. Sorry if that's utterly useless info, too new to know more!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

London328 said:


> Hello - I just emigrated to BCN about 2 and a half weeks ago - so my advice is going to be pretty useless isn't it, lol! In last few weeks we found:
> 
> Rent for 1 bed right in BCN city centre: 680 euros a month - but this is clearly due to location right next to all the tourist stuff
> 
> ...


Dont underestimate being new!! You're info is probably just as valuable as someone who's been around for years cos you're seeing everything with fresh eyes and looking at things that new folk notice and need to know!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

London328 said:


> Met few people from around the globe - many ex-pats (Italy, France, UK, Hungary, etc) seem to be working locally at bank call-centres. They are bilingual, one bank is relocating to Scotland but it seems to be a local industry. Sorry if that's utterly useless info, too new to know more!


What kind of money do you get for working at bank call centres in Spain?
My dil who works for RBS says the staff at the RBS call centre near Gatwick get paid less than some cleaners at Gatwick Airport...
Which probably explains why some of them (not all) are so bloody indifferent and useless...


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> What kind of money do you get for working at bank call centres in Spain?
> My dil who works for RBS says the staff at the RBS call centre near Gatwick get paid less than some cleaners at Gatwick Airport...
> Which probably explains why some of them (not all) *are so bloody indifferent and useless*...


Most of the call centre agents are based in India now (well, for UK companies...i dunno about Spanish companies). So your lucky if you can even understand them! But yeah, they are useless and don't seem to give a ****. The worst part is, for those jobs in india, apparently you need a bachelors degree to do the job  I think i'd be pretty niffed off too if i had a degree and was working for tuppence an hour.

Funny you should mention that about cleaners...i was talking to a friend of mine in the Netherlands and he was telling me that the cleaner got paid more than he did (he worked as office staff). Perhaps we should all go into cleaning services?!?!?! lol


Davey xx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Daveh said:


> Most of the call centre agents are based in India now (well, for UK companies...i dunno about Spanish companies). So your lucky if you can even understand them! But yeah, they are useless and don't seem to give a ****. The worst part is, for those jobs in india, apparently you need a bachelors degree to do the job  I think i'd be pretty niffed off too if i had a degree and was working for tuppence an hour.
> 
> Funny you should mention that about cleaners...i was talking to a friend of mine in the Netherlands and he was telling me that the cleaner got paid more than he did (he worked as office staff). Perhaps we should all go into cleaning services?!?!?! lol
> 
> ...


I would bet my dinner money that in 20 years time, Indian companies will have call centres in the UK ...


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I would bet my dinner money that in 20 years time, Indian companies will have call centres in the UK ...


I can't. I can't see there being many staff who learn their language in this country to work in one of their UK based call centres, unless all calls are dealt with in English.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Daveh said:


> I can't. I can't see there being many staff who learn their language in this country to work in one of their UK based call centres, unless all calls are dealt with in English.


I'm sure they'll be a fair few bilingual indian/english speakers there by then!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm sure they'll be a fair few bilingual indian/english speakers there by then!
> 
> Jo xxxx


No doubt there will. But no where near enough to fill the employment required for multiple huge call centres for various companies.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Daveh said:


> No doubt there will. But no where near enough to fill the employment required for multiple huge call centres for various companies.


African countries such as Kenya and Zambia are breaking into the call centre market, according to an article I read in The Economist. 
Apparently they speak more 'intelligible' English and project a 'sunny' personality, more able to deflect irate callers.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I would bet my dinner money that in 20 years time, Indian companies will have call centres in the UK ...


India is one of the emerging economic powers that will displace the US and even the EU by the end of this century. The others of course being Brazil, Russia (if it gets its act together and reforms its mafia capitalism) and of course China, all set to become the world's largest economy in a few years time.
Chinese and Indian companies already own some of the world's best-known companies. Just consider what Tata owns....
There is a huge number of highly skilled Indian IT workers in the UK financial sector.
I remember my son taking me to the London HQ of RBS when he worked for them. We shared the lift with a woman clad in the full burkha - just her eyes visible.
'That's one of our top Project Managers', said Rob.
Let's face it, the decline of the West is happening ..right now.


----------

